# Enclosure Look Good or Not?



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

I talked to Nick at Incriminator Audio (Subwoofer Maker) I believe, he said go with 2.5 Cubic Ft per sub and a 70 inchs port in a 6 Cubic ft Box.

I did some further refinements. This is what I came up with

Subwoofer Volume - 2.5 Cubic Ft
Port Hz - 32

Box Specs:

Width - 36"
Depth - 26"
Height - 14"
Net Volume - 6.36
Gross Volume - 5.08 Cubic Ft
Volume Per Woofer - 2.54 Cubic Ft

Volume Displacement:

0.22 Cubic ft - Woofers
.056 Cubic ft - Bracing 4x 45 Degree Corner Braces
1 Cubic ft - Port Volume

Port Specs:

Port Volume - 1 Cubic ft
Port Area - 91.05" Squared
Port Diameter - 10.77"
Port Width 2"
Port Height 12.5"
Port Length - 70"
Tuned - 31.75Hz










Also should I remove the brace closest to the port? How far is the opening of the port suppose to be from the wall/any object. Its only 10.25 inchs away from the 45 Degree Brace.


----------

